# Training for the first time



## kylef (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm brand new into goat packing and am interested in learning anything I can.

What should I be focusing on first for training. Is there a specific order of training techniques that you have found useful? Any resources out there focused on training techniques?

Is the DVD "goat packing seminar" worth the $33

I currently have 3 bucklings about 1 month old. They are Lamanchas, and I hope to use them in a couple years for packing in for spike camps. I'll also be using them for day and overnight hikes with my wife and children.

By the way I live in Bellingham, WA

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Kyle, welcome to the forum!

I have always found that the sooner you start your training the better. At one month you are still bottle feeding. Right now I'm sure they are standing on the gate and rushing out to get to the milk as soon as you try to get in the pen. This is the stage where we teach three things.

One is that they are not allowed to stand on the fence and it is easy to accomplish with a simple squirt bottle. Walk to the gate and simply stand there for a minute. Any goats who jump up on the fence or gate get a squirt of plain water in the nose and are told "No" in a firm voice. Keep squirting until they get down. Wait a few seconds and repeat if necessary.

[attachment=3:3ddf0bmt]No feet on the fence.jpg[/attachment:3ddf0bmt]

Once all of them are staying off the fence then go to the second lesson which is "Back". As you start to open the gate squirt any goats that move toward the opening telling them "Back" in a firm voice. Keep squirting until they back away from the gate. Once you have them all backed up, then enter quickly and start feeding.

[attachment=2:3ddf0bmt]Back away when we go in.jpg[/attachment:3ddf0bmt]

Thirdly, use the same "No" command if they jump up on you and bump them down with your knee.

These are the basic commands that you will use for the rest of their lives and they can easily be adapted for other situations you'll encounter later. Like pouring feed in the feeders with out getting mobbed.

[attachment=1:3ddf0bmt]Waiting Patiently.jpg[/attachment:3ddf0bmt]

[attachment=0:3ddf0bmt]The Reward.jpg[/attachment:3ddf0bmt]

Use some common sense and don't get your kids soaking wet on cold days but be as consistent as possible. If you have more than one person taking care of the goats then make sure everyone is on the same page about the training. Make sure to spend lots of play time with them afterward so they don't only see the negative side of your relationship. In the end you will have a well rounded goat that is both friendly but respectful.

There are a number of training articles on our web site you may want to browse through.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Not sure which video you are referring to, there are two that I know of. One has been out a very long time and the other is new. I've seen both the videos and in my personal opinion they are overpriced for what it is and also contains a lot of misinformation and opinion.

There is some good stuff in it but you have to pick through and get second opinions on a lot of it.

This is just my personal opinion, not endorsed by any organization.


----------

